# Suche Spieler Community zum abhängen etc.



## dmxcom (8. Juli 2014)

*Suche Spieler Community zum abhängen etc.*

Hallo liebes Forum.
Da sich mein Spielergrüppchen nun über die letzten Jahre ziemlich uasgedünnt worden ist, habe Ich ein Problem.
Die meisten Spiele muss Ich alleine Spielen, sitze dann ganz Traurig im TS und denke an die gute alte Zeit, wo man sich zusammen in jedwedes Abenteuer gestürzt hat. Desweiteren leidet nicht nur meine Psyche darunter, nein auch die Spiele machen natürlich weniger Spass alleine z.B. bei MMO´s oder Survival Spielen.
Daher Suche ich hier eine Gruppe, die noch ein Plätzchen Frei hat für mich und mich liebevoll aufnimmt 
Nun was zu mir. Ich bin 32 und beschäftige mich mit Games und Gaming seit ich meinen ersten Schneider CPC64 hatte. 
Zur Zeit spiele Ich Archeage, Arma 3 inkl. Breaking Point, Battlefield 4, WarThunder sowie Rust wenn es denn mal weiter geht.
Am besten wäre vielleicht eine Gruppe gleichaltriger bzw. Gaming erfahrene Veteranen. Nicht falsch verstehen, aber es gibt einige Leute, die nicht solange in der Szene unterwegs sind und einen leichten Höhenflug haben bzw. unerträglich sind.

Soweit war es das dann mal von mir hier.
Bin mal gespannt ob es hier etwas Feedback gibt für mich.
Vielleicht kennt ja der ein oder andere diese Situation.


----------



## ebastler (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche Spieler Community zum abhängen etc.*

Mir geht es genau gleich :/
BF4 hab ich auch, das spiel ich meist mit n paar von hier aus dem BF4 Sammelthread, haben da ne recht nette Gruppe zusammen (wobei ich ewig kein BF4 mehr gespielt hab). Die anderen Spiele hab ich nicht, bzw spiele sie fast gar nicht.


----------



## Soulsnap (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche Spieler Community zum abhängen etc.*

Ja, das kenn ich irgendwoher. Ich habe mit nem Kumpel zusammen nen Vserver auf dem auch ein TS läuft,  zur Zeit haben wir zwischen 4 und 10 tägliche besucher. schwankend^^ Unser alter ist zwischen 25 und 35. gezockt wird lol, bf, rust, titanfall,  Minecraft uswusf. Wenn uns mal jemand besuchen mag einfach pn an mich dann geb ich euch mal die addy. 

MfG


----------



## clums (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche Spieler Community zum abhängen etc.*

Mir geht es ähnlich, allerdings kann ich keine Regelmäßigkeit anbieten, was aber allen so gehen wird.
Schlussendlich: Warum nicht einfach eine eigene Gründen bzw. die hier vorhandenen vereinen? Ich habe zwar keinen Überblick, was es hier gibt, aber von BF4 und WoT weiß ich es jetzt schonmal. 
Bei genügend Anklang wäre ich auch bereit einen TS3-Server zu stellen.


----------



## dmxcom (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche Spieler Community zum abhängen etc.*

Ich denke Teamspeak Server hat hier jeder wie Sand am Meer. Und Nein - Regelmäßigkeit ist kein Ding.
Jeder so wie er kann und will.
Wenn wir hier vielleicht was basteln können wäre Toll, Notfalls kann ich aber auch gerne irgendwo reinstoßen *hust*


----------



## ebastler (8. Juli 2014)

Ich hab einen 24/7 erreichbaren MC und TS3 server, könnt ihr gerne nutzen... Hätte eh gern n paar Leute mehr am TS, mehr als 2-3 waren da nie drauf, und sehr oft ist er total leer^^

Bei den Spielen, die ich hab, spiel ich gern mal die ein oder andere Runde mit, wenn euch 19 nicht zu jung ist


----------

